# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Newton in Romantic mood

## M7MD

Newton in Romantic mood!

" Love can neither be created nor be destroyed; only it can transfer
from
One girlfriend to another girlfriend with some loss of money. "


first law:
"a boy in love with a girl, continue to be in love with her and a girl
in love with a boy, continue to be in love with him, until on unless
any external agent(brother or father of the gal) comes into play and
break the legs of the boy."


Second law:

" the rate of change of intensity of love of a girl towards a boy is
directly proportional to the instantaneous bank balance of the boy and
the direction of this love is same to as increment or decrement of the
bank balance."

third law:

"the force applied while proposing a girl by a boy is equal and
opposite
to the force applied by the girl ............ ......... ..

----------


## معاذ القرعان

thaaaaaaaaaaanx nice laws & best one the second law  :Bl (3):

----------


## M7MD

welcome Mo3ath 
thaanx for ur sign

----------


## غسان

_thanks m7md_

----------


## down to you

"a boy in love with a girl, continue to be in love with her and a girl
in love with a boy, continue to be in love with him, until on unless
any external agent(brother or father of the gal) comes into play and
break the legs of the boy."


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

thank you

break the legs of the boy
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## hala_madrid

its much better than the real ones no mathematical rules so its easier too :SnipeR (93):

----------

